# NYU summer film



## clarkburglar (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the NYU summer film makers workshop helps you get into tisch?


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Nov 21, 2008)

It should help quite a bit. Did you do it ?


----------

